# Adrianne red bikini



## RMThompson (Jan 14, 2010)

C&C WELCOME


----------



## dizzyg44 (Jan 15, 2010)

Overall very nice!

Minor nit pick though.

Her right (camera left) eye has something just under it, maybe a mole or clump of makeup that's distracting.

The skin on the lower parts of her legs look odd due to the reflections from the water.  Also on her right (camera left) left there's a spot that looks like well.....something better left unsaid......


----------



## Sbuxo (Jan 15, 2010)

I like the mole under her eye, it adds personality! She's really pretty and the composition is nice. I like the starbursts on the water and the lighting is very nice. Her hair highlights very nicely as well. I agree w/ the leg tonality though.


----------



## keith foster (Jan 15, 2010)

Great shot and a beautiful model!   I really like how the light reflections off the water give the picture depth.  
Seems like there is always something more or different to be done in post and I think you've made good choices.


----------



## kkamin (Jan 16, 2010)

It is a nice image.  I might do some color work on the water.  Right now it is very muddy green on the lower half, closest to the model and I think it is muting her skin tones due to proximity.  I would try to get rid of the green and have it closer to the nice blue at the top.  I would also give her skin a little more saturation or vibrance, it might make her pop more.  Good job.


----------



## Vicelord John (Jan 16, 2010)

You caught her with a funny expression on her face...


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice pic! And nice model i might add!


----------



## Pugs (Jan 16, 2010)

The lighting looks off.  She's obviously back-lit by the sun, but the lighting on her is very frontal and falls off quickly leaving her outline in shadow.  It just strikes me as being odd.  The red of her suit looks over-cooked a bit.  

Those nit-picks aside, I like this one quite a bit!


----------



## gopal (Jan 16, 2010)

i liked ur fillin light and her mood....anybody's mood will change to delight with her smile. great. though red is hot, which compliments with her figure.
gshroti@gmail.com


----------

